# Posting photos using Dropbox



## emydura (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone post photos on this forum through Dropbox? If so, can you tell me how to obtain the appropriate link so I can embed the photos in a forum post. After googling, I see it can be done but I couldn't understand the process.


----------



## emydura (Mar 6, 2015)

I sort of worked it out. This is the link I got from Dropbox which doesn't work.

"[url*]https://www.dropbox.com/s/i58k4aqxeme929k/kangaroo%20com.jpg?dl=0[/url]"

I had to replace various bits of the address above. I changed URL with IMG and WWW with DL and removed the ?dl=0 and the image appears. I put a * after IMG so you can see the link. I wish there was an easier way.


[img*]https://dl.dropbox.com/s/i58k4aqxeme929k/kangaroo%20com.jpg[/img] 


The good thing about dropbox is that the photo you upload is the photo that gets posted. This is unlike most of the various photo hosting sites which kept modifying my photos (resizing etc. ).


----------



## eggshells (Mar 6, 2015)

Just make sure that the folder permission is set to public. Otherwise it wont load.


----------



## emydura (Mar 6, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Just make sure that the folder permission is set to public. Otherwise it wont load.



I believe that the public folder feature has been withdrawn for new users which is why I was having difficulties getting it to work. I had to use the method described above instead.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 10, 2015)

From one Dropbox user to another, Thank You!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 10, 2015)

Okay, if anyone doesn't have any dropbox yet. I can send you a referral. That way you can get a free 500mb and I can get one as well :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2015)

Why not Acianet?

http://img.acianetmedia.com/


----------



## emydura (Mar 11, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Why not Acianet?
> 
> http://img.acianetmedia.com/




Thanks Stephen. I just tested Acianet and it doesn't manipulate the photo at all (unless you want to). So it is a winner.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2015)

I find it works well and ask it to limit size to 1000 pixels width, mostly.
Hope skippy wasn't enjoying your garden!


----------

